# skunk gill jab



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you know my exeperiance with the Gill jab.

Its hard to tell becuase she was new to us, and we knew it would take her time to settle into her new home.

But our skunk was in season when we got her, we took her for a Gill jab, as she was pacing alot at doors, up all night making a racket, was not eating any veg just wanted protiens, and was not using her litter tray at all.

She had the Gill jab about 3 weeks ago, and almost instantly within 24 hrs, all of the above stopped, shes eating us out of house and home, litterly anything you give her with the exception of green beans.

No pacing, and is using her litter tray, with the occassional accident, but will frequently climb a set of stairs to get to it, if she needs to go and is down stairs.

Just wanted to share that if anyone else was considering one !

Kat :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

That's really interesting - what was your vet's response when you asked for the jab for a skunk?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

When we bought digger we had a vet check and talked about getting the jab when she came into season. 
She's been rather restless lately and a little off some foods so we have booked her in for another check up and the jab.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

It's really interesting all the new skunk related issues that are starting to be covered in this forum, and although some of the drugs designed for mustilids dont work on skunks its good to know that some of the ones we couldnt do without will do the job, i've never used the jab myself, I have a vasectomised male that brings the girls out of season should I decide they need not have a litter that year.
Be interesting to hear how the skunks coat react to the jab tho as I know in ferrets it can cause some hair lose........


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well Ill find out soon... If I had a bold skunk in the morning then I'll know! 
Called vet today for the jab and check over. Costs £21.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

You'll have a higher risk of a phantom pregnancy.


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

animalstorey said:


> You'll have a higher risk of a phantom pregnancy.


with what the jab or the vasectomised male?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm that is very interesting, I was never aware that you could indeed get the Jill jab- for skunks.. Hmmmm. Interesting :2thumb:


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> That's really interesting - what was your vet's response when you asked for the jab for a skunk?


They were really good about it, did some research to make sure it was ok and took us out to the lambing pen at the practice to give it to her. they wanted to wrap her in a sheet and restrain her incase she sprayed, but i wouldnt allow it.

I suggested that my hubby hold her up by the tail as she does this stay still and puts her little hands toether likes shes praying, then i covered her eyes with her blanket and bobs your uncle jab in the bum. she didnt even flinch.

such a good girl. lol vet looked like she had won the lottery when she realised it was all over and no spray bless her .


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

skunks rule said:


> It's really interesting all the new skunk related issues that are starting to be covered in this forum, and although some of the drugs designed for mustilids dont work on skunks its good to know that some of the ones we couldnt do without will do the job, i've never used the jab myself, I have a vasectomised male that brings the girls out of season should I decide they need not have a litter that year.
> Be interesting to hear how the skunks coat react to the jab tho as I know in ferrets it can cause some hair lose........


Thats interesting as my hubby has mentioned that he thought her tail has been a little thinner, havent noticed any hair loss anywhere else, but she does have a pretty straggly tail anyways.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I ment mating with the v male.

Our vet said that hair loss is very uncommon but can happen over long use if the injection and hair colour can change? Lol. 
We just took digger in put her on the table. She licked everyone then put her head and paws in dawns chest and within seconds it was given and all done. Simples!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Katnsean said:


> They were really good about it, did some research to make sure it was ok and took us out to the lambing pen at the practice to give it to her. they wanted to wrap her in a sheet and restrain her incase she sprayed, but i wouldnt allow it.
> 
> I suggested that my hubby hold her up by the tail as she does this stay still and puts her little hands toether likes shes praying, then i covered her eyes with her blanket and bobs your uncle jab in the bum. she didnt even flinch.
> 
> such a good girl. lol vet looked like she had won the lottery when she realised it was all over and no spray bless her .


:gasp: I have to say I have NO experience with ferrets whatsoever.. but the jab went in the bum??!!... ouch !!! :shock: Lmao my two skunkies certainly would have something to say if they got that done lol !!! Oooooow!!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Our vet gave the injection in the scruff of her neck, she didn't even flinch.
I'm really surprised they didnt/don't spray with a needle in the ass! Necks more sensible.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

she was good as gold, its all sub cut, i guess it doesnt matter where it goes :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess not but I know I'd rather have a needle in the scruff of my neck than shoved where the sun don't shine! Just to say no problems with digger. In fact she's eating more, less fussy and overall more happy. Looks like the injection worked.


----------



## Katnsean (May 9, 2010)

animalstorey said:


> I guess not but I know I'd rather have a needle in the scruff of my neck than shoved where the sun don't shine! Just to say no problems with digger. In fact she's eating more, less fussy and overall more happy. Looks like the injection worked.


glad to here it, skunkie wonder drug lol :lol2:


----------

